# Finding local preppers



## Nick

So this is the one major hole in my SHTF survival plan, I don’t belong to any group or community of people like myself. I'm of the idea that if/when something happens your odds are much better being part of a local community that is prepared ahead of time as opposed to having to try and stay hidden from everyone else who doesn't have a clue what to do. Also, although I'm not in a city, my house definitely isn't the ideal place to be, especially long-term. All my stuff that I've been preparing is mobile. I could basically have everything loaded up in my truck and ready to go in about 10 minutes. My only issue is where to go. I have plenty of locations for short-term for me and my son that would work just fine, but not for long term. So for people who are part of a community how should I go about finding one? Preppers aren't exactly welcoming (understandably) to people they don't know. So I really don't know how to go about it. If anyone has any advice on this it would be appreciated.


----------



## Piratesailor

A very good question. You’re right about survivability is better in a group but you also don’t want to make contact with some looney toons either. 

Can’t offer advice as I think most of my neighbors (in the semi-country) are some form or fashion, preppers whether they use that term or not. Cattle, farming, gardening, shooting, etc. 

Be interesting to read what other comments you receive.


----------



## Nick

Yeah you see groups online that post. But who knows who they are and just the fact that they're putting their info out there for anyone to see as opposed to privately kind of has to make you wonder. Also while there are definitely some, I don't think there's a huge amount of preppers in my area. It would be nice to have other people to make plans with in case of a SHTF scenario along with having a safer place to go and build a community for a long term survival situation. I'm hoping that I get some answers on here. I know there are other members on here who live in my vicinity so maybe some of them could give me an idea about what I can do locally. I'm not a Dr. or horticulturist or anything like that but I do have plenty of skills and have no problem with putting in the work or keeping secrets.


----------



## Chipper

Might be best to be the gray man for a while. It will become very obvious quickly who to set up camp with. Be patient and watch.

Sticking your neck out before you really know for sure peoples true colors may get you targeted. Some very strange and bad things will happen once the SHTF and the sheep panic. Especially when desperate with lives on the line and you have what they need. Your friends and neighbors may turn and be your worst enemy.


----------



## NMPRN

A "group" doesn't have to be a hard core organization with a secret compound, bylaws and all the other trappings. Get to know the folks in your area, talk to your neighbors, talk to the folks at your church, swing by the local gun shops when your in the area. You'll learn what's going on in your area pretty quick, especially in the current political climate.

In my situation, I don't see much value in a stereo-typical hard core prepper group. I see much more value in a 'network of like minded friends' that can stay in touch with each other when the SHTF.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

I hear ya... I am the only prepper in ND........ and hope to keep it that way!!... I started on here hoping to find someone.... anyone... but after years of trying I have accepted that I will be the Jeff Bezos of the area when the time comes, and that suits me fine. I do have people in the area that I would trust to bring in if/when need arises.


----------



## Captjim_NM

We are doing a campout here in New Mexico, March 20. Nothing wrong with a meet and greet. If the government shuts down the internet, how are you going to find people? By then it will be to late to network with people. Yes, it helps to have some phone numbers or find some people on ham radio. You have a concern, you want the right kind of people. I learned a long time ago, I don't go hunting with someone unless I have gone camping with them first. I have found friends that are now like brothers by camping with someone and seeing how they act. Another thing, people change as they get older, now I am almost 66 and I am no Rambo but I can draw on a lifetime of hunting, fishing and camping experience.


----------



## Nick

The biggest problem for me as I mentioned is where I live. Not just the actual location but MA as a state in general is extremely liberal. Even though the area where I live is fairly conservative there's not a whole lot of people (that I know of) like me. I'm a member at a local sportsman club and talk to people down there all the time. For the most part they have some guns and maybe stock some extra can food, but none of them take it too seriously from what I can tell. As far as people at the shooting ranges they're all pretty much clueless to most things around here. Basically from what I've been able to tell so far any of the people I've talked with would probably just be a drain on my resources with nothing to really contribute other than another gun. Don't get me wrong, I could use another gun. Right now I'm an army of one. Well one and a half if I count my son who's only 8 years old and I'm just starting to teach him how to shoot. I don't need a whole community, it would be nice to find even one other person or a few people that I could hunker down near in a SHTF scenario. Having other people can take a lot of strain off having to think of everything on your own which works both ways. Ideally I'd like to by a piece of land somewhere fairly local where I can build shelter off the beaten path. I have a friend that has a very large piece of land in a small town out in the woods that would be perfect. Unfortunately he also has a wife, 4 kids, and a brother in law with a wife and 2 kids living on the same piece of land. None of which would be able to help with much of anything and again would be a large drain on my resources because they have none of their own. I'm hoping eventually I will get to know someone locally, which is basically the point of me starting this topic. Not to necessarily find someone but to maybe get some ideas on how to.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Captjim_NM said:


> We are doing a campout here in New Mexico, March 20. Nothing wrong with a meet and greet. If the government shuts down the internet, how are you going to find people? By then it will be to late to network with people. Yes, it helps to have some phone numbers or find some people on ham radio. You have a concern, you want the right kind of people. I learned a long time ago, I don't go hunting with someone unless I have gone camping with them first. I have found friends that are now like brothers by camping with someone and seeing how they act. Another thing, people change as they get older, now I am almost 66 and I am no Rambo but I can draw on a lifetime of hunting, fishing and camping experience.


small town living.... our kids all play hockey together for the last 5 years..... also know everyone that lives within my 10 mile circle.....


----------



## pakrat

Chipper said:


> Might be best to be the gray man for a while. It will become very obvious quickly who to set up camp with. Be patient and watch.
> 
> Sticking your neck out before you really know for sure peoples true colors may get you targeted. Some very strange and bad things will happen once the SHTF and the sheep panic. Especially when desperate with lives on the line and you have what they need. Your friends and neighbors may turn and be your worst enemy.


This is good advice! I'm also in Southern New England and it's a tough area for preppers in general. My wife and I have been at it for years and so far there's only one man we've met that we trust. Church people are not a good place to start. We know several that are purposely unprepared... waiting for the rapture to lift then out of the mess. They believe that it shows a lack of trust in Jesus to store up goods. My guess is they'll turn to "the congregation" to support them if things don't go to plan. Christians on the whole are the same as anybody else... some are truly wonderful people and some are takers.

I find that people involved in local volunteer fire and rescue organizations to be pretty prepare-minded. The administrative people don't impress me, but the rank & file seem pretty good. That said, the liberal/social mindset is ingrained in these states and people don't even realize that they're socialists. My wife's own siblings tell everybody that their sister is a hoarder and a gun-nut. They make a joke of telling their friends that if SHTF, they're all coming to our house... pizzes me off.

I would advise you to do a great deal of watching and listening and if you decide to talk to someone regarding prepping, you do it one-on-one with no audience. Once you reveal your perspective and/or plans, you can't put the stopper back in the bottle. Go grey and get used to being lonely. It may be your best bet.


----------



## Nick

I get the same thing from friends and family. "If anything happens we know where to go". Little do they know I have no intention of being at my house in a SHTF scenario. Me and my supplies will be off to one place or another. One concern I have with having to have everything mobile is a steady long term power supply. I can do without it but it sure would make life easier. There's also many other things like large water tanks and stuff like that that isn't necessarily portable. I can make it work as is but it's certainly not ideal. Obviously I don't expect everything to be ideal in that situation but there are some things that would just make it a whole lot easier. I'm sure given enough time I'll find others out there that I could work with. One of my better talents is I'm a really good judge of character. I can usually tell after about 10 minutes of talking someone what type of person they are, at least in general. I definitely wouldn't want to just find anyone because it's convenient. It takes time to trust a person when you meet them, and that IMHO is one of the most important traits a person can have.


----------



## pakrat

You may want to give careful thought to "going mobile" as being your first response. As soon as you leave your driveway, you're on someone else's turf... be they neighbors, strangers, Law Enforcement or some other government group committed to the welfare of the common good as they see it. These individuals may not essentially be bad, but they may see *you* as a threat and put a crimp in your plans and/or confiscate your gear/vehicle... for your own protection and the good of the community. Government types typically don't like folks moving around in the midst of chaos.


----------



## Nick

pakrat said:


> You may want to give careful thought to "going mobile" as being your first response. As soon as you leave your driveway, you're on someone else's turf... be they neighbors, strangers, Law Enforcement or some other government group committed to the welfare of the common good as they see it. These individuals may not essentially be bad, but they may see *you* as a threat and put a crimp in your plans and/or confiscate your gear/vehicle... for your own protection and the good of the community. Government types typically don't like folks moving around in the midst of chaos.


As of right now I actually don't have to go very far (less than 5 miles) and the few places I have in mind are not private land and don't have any homes around them. One of the places that has some potential is a small island on a pond. It's only about 1/2 acre but the whole outside is surrounded by trees and bushes giving a good natural camouflage. Also there are no houses on the pond. It is literally only about 600 yards from my front door to get to the pond where I have a small aluminum boat hidden. The island isn't very far offshore, maybe 200 yards. It's actually a pretty ideal location in the summertime months. The problem would be in the winter months when the pond is frozen and anybody can just walk over there. Also I would lose most of the natural camouflage in the winter.


----------



## smokeyquartz

Nick said:


> The island isn't very far offshore, maybe 200 yards. It's actually a pretty ideal location in the summertime months. The problem would be in the winter months when the pond is frozen and anybody can just walk over there.


Just put a sign at the edge of the pond: "Thin Ice Due to Global Warming. Do Not Cross." I bet it'll scare them away.


----------



## Nick

smokeyquartz said:


> Nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> The island isn't very far offshore, maybe 200 yards. It's actually a pretty ideal location in the summertime months. The problem would be in the winter months when the pond is frozen and anybody can just walk over there.
> 
> 
> 
> Just put a sign at the edge of the pond: "Thin Ice Due to Global Warming. Do Not Cross." I bet it'll scare them away.
Click to expand...

That will only work on the liberals.


----------



## Weldman

Nick said:


> As of right now I actually don't have to go very far (less than 5 miles) and the few places I have in mind are not private land and don't have any homes around them. One of the places that has some potential is a small island on a pond. It's only about 1/2 acre but the whole outside is surrounded by trees and bushes giving a good natural camouflage. Also there are no houses on the pond. It is literally only about 600 yards from my front door to get to the pond where I have a small aluminum boat hidden. The island isn't very far offshore, maybe 200 yards. It's actually a pretty ideal location in the summertime months. The problem would be in the winter months when the pond is frozen and anybody can just walk over there. Also I would lose most of the natural camouflage in the winter.


Wonder what other locals are eyeing that island on the pond. Sucks to say, but if you own your land it's time to dig down at night and cover the hole and pile of dirt. Go ahead play the the community sheeple person and blend in make them like you so they are looking at you as you do such great things for their liberal views, but gather intel on your enemy and prep away in another area. That's just dirt for the flower garden bed I am building...
Keeps your friends close keep your enemies closer.

When I left my ex I made a whole house full of my stuff, a 600 sq ft shop of tools and mis., tractor, semi, camper and few other items disappear in plain sight. Why I did it is no ones business.


----------



## Nick

Unfortunately I don't have the room. My house is on the corner of a main road and another fairly busy road, and my yard is split up into 2 sections, both in the front where the roads are. I would be really surprised if anyone else in my area had any plans on using the island. It's on a side of the pond that can't be seen from any houses or roads and is surrounded by woods on all the land around the pond. There are no houses or boat ramps on the pond either. It's actually not my first choice. It's just an option if I had to go somewhere and traveling a few miles in my truck wasn't an option. The good part about being on an island is It's hard to access, especially for a group of people. Basically someone would have to be walking through the woods to get to the water. Then they would have to see what would look like a tiny uninhabited island and decide why they would want to bother trying to swim or find a boat to get to it. And even if they did it would be pretty easy picking for me hidden in the brush with a scoped .308. The downside is also the fact that it's an island. If I had to leave in a hurry it would leave me very exposed and it would be hard for me to take everything with me. I need a place that I can setup now, not somewhere I would have to wait until it was needed.


----------



## 1Travelingon

Nick said:


> So this is the one major hole in my SHTF survival plan, I don't belong to any group or community of people like myself. I'm of the idea that if/when something happens your odds are much better being part of a local community that is prepared ahead of time as opposed to having to try and stay hidden from everyone else who doesn't have a clue what to do. Also, although I'm not in a city, my house definitely isn't the ideal place to be, especially long-term. All my stuff that I've been preparing is mobile. I could basically have everything loaded up in my truck and ready to go in about 10 minutes. My only issue is where to go. I have plenty of locations for short-term for me and my son that would work just fine, but not for long term. So for people who are part of a community how should I go about finding one? Preppers aren't exactly welcoming (understandably) to people they don't know. So I really don't know how to go about it. If anyone has any advice on this it would be appreciated.


I hear you forum friend. I'm here to do the same thing (and particularly to learn from those who have years of experience). I feel I've already shared too much about myself, but then again, if someone really wanted to know me the technology these days is scary available. Anyhow, I like the advice of others, "staying gray" for a bit, but being in this fairly alone myself I truly understand how you feel. Nonetheless, there are a lot of weirdos and unscrupulous people out there... Keep saving your money, even if it's $20 a week, it will add up faster than you think and you will be able to purchase property of your own for you and your son in areas that are much better for the event should the SHTF and most certainly less expensive than MA. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Bigfoot63

I have found that by imitating a tape recorder or a parabolic microphone, just sit back and eavesdrop... yes I know it is not polite, but it is revealing. I have discovered a lot of my neighbors who are serious preppers. most people will talk about their preps with their like minded friends, especially if they think they are having a private conversation. after some intel gathering and face exposure, you can drop a comment while passing without causing too much of a stink. as with all intel gathering, it takes time and patients. listening in on a conversation two tables away while holding one at your own table is difficult and takes some practice, but it can be very rewarding... also helps identify those you want to avoid.
good luck


----------



## Megamom134

I watch around at stores and you can almost tell which people are prepping by what they are buying, and they can probably tell I am by what I buy, 100 pounds of flour, 50 pounds of salt, ha ha. No, I do not do that all at once. But I do buy multibles of most everything. The thing with prepping, don't tell your prepping but you want to know who is prepping so you can support each other when things go south. It's a dilemma. I decided I am going to win the lottery and buy one of those underground bunker that I saw for sale. Can't think of anything else to spend the money on.


----------



## StratMaster

Megamom134 said:


> I watch around at stores and you can almost tell which people are prepping by what they are buying, and they can probably tell I am by what I buy, 100 pounds of flour, 50 pounds of salt, ha ha. No, I do not do that all at once. But I do buy multibles of most everything. The thing with prepping, don't tell your prepping but you want to know who is prepping so you can support each other when things go south. It's a dilemma. I decided I am going to win the lottery and buy one of those underground bunker that I saw for sale. Can't think of anything else to spend the money on.


I remember buying like 3 flats of corned beef at Grocery Outlet. It was such an absurd sale, I went all in. The cashier looked at me funny, and asked why I was buying so many. I said I had a fishing cabin, and was just restocking the pantry for an entire family. Stay on the down low.


----------



## Nick

Thanks for the replies. I have been keeping my ears open and hoping to get an idea of people who may be local to me. The problem is as I already mentioned is everyone I have found doesn't seem to take it more seriously than having maybe some extra canned foods in the cabinet. I know there's people out there but just like me I'm sure they try to keep it to themselves for the most part. I know there's people on this forum that are close to me. I don't know exactly where but I'd say within 10-15 miles. If I have to go it alone then that's what I'll have to do, it's just not preferable. Anyhow I'll keep my ears open and keep looking, maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## Megamom134

I understand that, I would love to have a like minded group close. We are all so paranoid these days because we are looked upon as criminals almost for thinking this regime will be the end of the country as we know it. I remember reading Obedience to Authority and realize over 70% of the population will just go along with whatever is proposed as long as a person in authority says they have to. Police, military, teachers, all will just go along and keep their feelings to themselves, just following orders. Sad but it is the way it has been forever.


----------



## Nick

I wouldn't be surprised if that number was even higher than 70%. If it weren't for the last 4 years showing everybody just how bad things really are in this country and in Washington that number would probably be in the high 90% range. Trump's time in office showed a lot of people who normally maybe didn't pay attention or just didn't want to know how much control the swamp has over the country and how little they care about what regular people really think. By controlling most of the mainstream media and big tech they have a lot of conservatives believing that they are in the minority in this country. If it weren't for the bias of the media and big tech people would see that conservatives, or at least conservative thinking is the vast majority of this country.


----------



## Nick

Just wanted to bump this thread to see if I get any more suggestions.


----------



## Captjim_NM

I consider camping the perfect practic for prepping. Go camping 4 or 6 times a year and you quickly learn what works and what fails. Camping also serves as a good screening test to see what kind of person you want to join a group. You want people that are self-reliant and contribute to the good of the group. I guess that is one failure of preppers, they tend to be kind of a closed group. What preppers shows I have gone to they tend to sell gimics and gear instead of teaching skills. I have hunted, fished and camped with friends for over 20 to 30 years, when my back is against the wall, that is who I want beside me.


----------



## Underrock

I'm somewhere in Florida in a rural, older subdivision near a large city. I've discovered the hardest part of prepping is meeting the like-minded folks. The few I have met are more the militia type than survivor type; Make no mistake, I'm willing to go hands-on if needed, but I'm not looking for opportunities to attack others. I finally managed to meet (potentially) other like-minded folks by watching who flies what flag(s) out front and watching what political candidates signs they post: Both are great opportunities to start conversations about theirs and your own positions on a great number of topics. You might be surprised that family down the street raising flowers in their yard is much like you.


----------



## Spenser

Underrock said:


> I'm somewhere in Florida in a rural, older subdivision near a large city. I've discovered the hardest part of prepping is meeting the like-minded folks. The few I have met are more the militia type than survivor type; Make no mistake, I'm willing to go hands-on if needed, but I'm not looking for opportunities to attack others. I finally managed to meet (potentially) other like-minded folks by watching who flies what flag(s) out front and watching what political candidates signs they post: Both are great opportunities to start conversations about theirs and your own positions on a great number of topics. You might be surprised that family down the street raising flowers in their yard is much like you.


I have lived in 30+ different locations within 5 different states from as California to NY and have traveled to 1/5 of the USA along with Mexico and 3 countries in Europe. I have seen the different mentalities and different types of preppers or survivalists, latter being of which I associate with. I Agree with you Underrock, as a majority of those I have encountered were of the 'militia' types, which is *not *the type of survivalist I am. 
As I said I am not the "militia" type of survivalist, and I Do Not condone violence, yet I have been trained in martial arts, boxing, wrestling, hand to hand knife combat, swords, along with projectile weapons. I have always said, I learn to defend myself so I do not have to fight. The greatest weapon I yield are words. With words I have stopped riots, gangs, drunk lunatics, along with overheated arguments that were leading to violence. Diffusing a situation is my 1st priority, and the real trick is to know when it is time to stop talking, as they ol' saying goes "You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink." Not everything can be diffused with words, my point being, so thus why I learned to defend myself.

I am not going to touch the 'politics' part of your post, not even with a 10 foot pole. I am an Independent and I go with my gut and morals, & that is all I will touch base on.

But I will touch base on someone else response here. This is somewhat of a moot point as the original poster is Banned, which just out of curiosity, why? (wasn't a fan just curious) I digress, knowing who to trust is nearly impossible. Brother turning on brother or family turning on a child or visa versa, I really don't know who to trust tbh. When the SHTF, and I mean crap is flying everywhere, people can change. Even my belated biological mother had stolen and betrayed me, so honestly people, when SHTF, knowing who to trust, even loved ones may be a flip of a coin.

Twilight Zone "The Shelter" episode 68 (YouTube)

With that said, I rather live a shorter life but have people in my life then to live a longer life alone. Almost every situation, more people equals greater survivability. Yes there are a few exceptions, like being in a submarine for example with air running out along with food and water, so yea more people equals lesser survivability, but on average other then a few exceptions, more is better.

*Obedience to Authority *This always boggles me. I know from my personal life experience that there are those that are natural leaders, and there are those that follow. The followers greatly out number that of leaders. The true natural born leaders are more likely IMO to lead by example and have learned to question everything and not blindly follow anything whether it be orders or other individuals. 

I recently read a news article of how legislation was being written to make sleeping in parks, under overpasses & bridges, etc. a felony crime perishable up to 5 years in prison in Tennessee. This was there solution to the homeless FYI. I have a younger brother that lives in that state that has never in his adult life been able to hold down a job, thus my concern for this legislation attempt. I contacted the precinct of his city and asked the lady officer "if this legislation bill passes, I was wondering if your department would enforce this law and arrest a homeless person as a felony charge. " Her response was "if it became law then yes we would arrest them under a felony charge"

Ok so now this next part I know I kind of went way out field in this, but I asked "This is legal in some other countries (which is grotesque), but if a law was passed making it legal to invade a woman, would you let that take place being legal and all or would you be humane and help her?" not sure her answer as she hung up, though that maybe an answer in and of itself.

A different officer in a neighboring town told me "despite if it is made into law, I do not think my department would arrest anyone that is homeless but rather try to find them shelter or relocate them"









Tennessee tackling homelessness: Camping in certain areas could result in a felony charge


Homelessness is a rising concern across the country. Some states are trying a new approach, basically making homelessness a crime.




www.live5news.com





Several weeks ago for the 1st time ever I saw a homeless person passed out on the sidewalk during an intense 95 degree F heatwave. Not passed out drunk, but from heat exhaustion. I turned around and went back home, found a decent tote bag, got all the high calorie canned goods that could fit in that bag (weeks worth of food), a canteen that i filled with water, a brand new umbrella, Mylar solar blanket, a lighter & matches, P38 military can opener, a mess kit with utensils, and paracord and brought this stuff to him.

It took me awhile to wake him up and the 1st thing I told him was_ "there is food in this bag and a military P38 can opener, do you want me to show you how to use it?" _He was too exhausted to talk so instead he donned from under his shirt his dog tags and nodded saying he knew how to use it. Now that he was awake, but yet not able to talk, I realized he was far too gone with lack of food n water & heat exhaustion so I returned back home to get him some medical help and spent an hour finding someone to also bring him to a shelter, after he gets medical help, if that is his wish. 

That is how I dealt with the homeless. That could have been me losing my income and forced to the streets. 


So yea, people blindly following orders is a scary concept/reality. Some of the worlds worst horrific acts of genocides were created in one person's head but went into motion due to people blindly following orders.

Ironically, I have zero points on my license, never had a speeding ticket, nor ever cited for reckless driving, I don't drink and drive, and I have never been arrested. I know someone out there is now chuckling reading this prior sentence.


----------



## Underrock

Thank you, Spencer for the outstanding reply. When I refer to "friends" or "folks I "trust", it's those I currently associate with that share interests, philosophies, goals, caring to "do the right thing": You know what I mean. BUT... in a SHTF situation I would not hesitate to end that friendship if I felt endangered in any way. I'll make sure to aid and protect those still within my circle of "friends" and those who contribute to the common goal of our group. A traitor is a traitor and should be addressed as required to ensure they are unwilling or unable to continue as a threat.


----------



## Spenser

Underrock, ty for saying my reply was outstanding, though I am not sure if it should be held that high on a pedestal...

I really do not trust anyone in this world, friends or family. Have been let down too many times. My significant other kicked me out of her life after 28 years the day after I got my 2nd Covid vaccine dose. She placed a portion of my possessions outside our home and she had donated all the rest & liquidated our joint account. She had been planning this for months ever since the day my pet died from the Vet deciding that his procedures took too much time and they were short staffed due to Covid so they were not going to treat him anymore, thus he died 13 days later without the procedure and meds.

So as I originally stated, if the SHTF, you really are not going to know who the heck to trust as things progress. The fear of dying takes over in peoples mind, which leads them to do unspeakable things. I remember reading an article a year or so back when toilet paper was scarce. A son in his 20s I think, had punched his mother for hiding the TP from him because she thought he used too much. Both parties were wrong to have done what they did, with the son doing the unthinkable.

One can plan all they want but sooner or later reality comes into play. It is like learning to drive a stick shift for the 1st time. You can read till u pass out from exhaustion, watch every YouTube video on it, but when it comes to finally trying to drive it, you are going to grind some of those gears. Point is if the SHTF, then and only then will peoples true colors be seen.


----------

